
Android malware increasing; Google’s Chris DiBona calls it a scam - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/21/2577669/android-malware-rises-Google-responds
======
freehunter
This is tripe. He completely misses the point and instead goes on to list
other, unrelated projects that have overcome some of their problems. Notice he
doesn't say "Android doesn't have malware", while the original article (and
many more before it) say "Android has malware". True, anti-virus won't fix the
problems, and true, there is unlikely to be a traditional "virus" on a mobile
platform, but that's not the point. The point is, malware exists, and it
exists more on Android than other mobile marketplaces. Remember the definition
of malware, don't get tied down into the Windows classification of a virus.
Malware is a broad term.

Instead of shouting and screaming and dismissing the claims with the wave of a
hand, we should be working to eliminate malware on mobile marketplaces. Chris
says malware isn't inherent to Android but the fact remains with an open
market and training users that sideloading applications from a random website
is safe and acceptable, malware IS more inherent on Android. None of their
competitors allow for this kind of free and easy installation of random
applications. Google needs to figure out how to stop malware without
destroying the very thing that made their OS popular (the open platform).

------
willy1234x1
This would have been better as a link to Chris DiBona's Google+ post rather
than this article.
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/114765095157367281222/posts/ZqPv...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/114765095157367281222/posts/ZqPvFwdDLPv)

